# conserving flintlock rifle



## bonesbda (Aug 18, 2010)

found a early 1800's flintlock while diving recently..
 what's best method to conserve it?  electrolysis? and how would i go about it?
 it's currently soaking in fresh water..and is slightly covered in encrustations..
 tried to post pic but was too large.
 thanks in advance
                       bones


----------



## Erik T (Aug 19, 2010)

depends can you tell if its pitted? Nice find though I would love to see a pic.


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 19, 2010)

bones

 salt water or fresh? electrolysis works great. email or PM me and I'll resize your pic or pics. I can help with the electro also.


----------



## bonesbda (Aug 19, 2010)

it was recovered in salt water..
 butt is missing but rest is there..
 once i get email i'll send you the pics.


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 21, 2010)

Bones sent me 6 pics this is the lock and barrel.


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 21, 2010)

Close up of the lock, notice the flint. The other pics are about the same except one is of the lock from the left side of the barrel. If anyone wnt to see more I'll upload them.


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 21, 2010)

Sweet,  It has worse buildup that I had thought.
 Whatever they use when they bring artifacts up from wrecks these days, be it electrolysis or what...just do it.  She's pretty


----------



## Baydog51 (Aug 22, 2010)

I posted a link to this site from Texas A&M down in the jar section for glass, but this link takes you to their metals page:     http://nautarch.tamu.edu/crl/conservationmanual/File9.htm

 It's very technical, but will give you some very good guidance on how to handle your item. I think something as nice as what you found should be done correctly.


----------



## riverdiver (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice find!

 Here is a photo of an 1850's cap and Ball Rifle my partner and I recovered in fresh water in New Hampshire. We consulted with the Virgennes Maritime Museum on Lake Champlain in VT for our resoration.


----------

